# Applet not found



## mdoemli (22. Jun 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

zu Beginn erstmal, ich hab alle Einträge zu diesem Thema im Forum gelesen, aber keiner hat mir geholfen.
Das sind meine ersten Anläufe mit Applets.

Mein Problem ist das mein Applet nicht gefunden wird.
Arbeite auf Tomcat.

Applet:

```
public class Zeichnen extends Applet{

	  public void init() {
	    setBackground(Color.yellow);
	    for(int i = 1; i <= 20000;i++){
	      showStatus("public void init() wird geladen");
	    }
	  }
	  public void paint(Graphics g){
	    g.drawString("Hallo!", 20, 70);
	    showStatus("Methode public void paint() wird ausgeführt.");
	  }
}
```

HTML:

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
    <TITLE>HTML-Beispiel</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
    

Hallo

    <APPLET Codebase="http://miramonte.homelinux.net/portal/service" CODE="Zeichnen.class" WIDTH="400" HEIGHT="300">
		Hier steht ein Applet
		</APPLET>
    


</BODY>

</HTML>
```

Konsolen Meldung:


```
Java Plug-in 1.5.0_02
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.5.0_02 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator


----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster schließen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
p:   Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

Laden: Klasse [url]http://miramonte.homelinux.net/portal/service/Zeichnen.class[/url] nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: http:..miramonte.homelinux.net.portal.service.Zeichnen.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more
```

Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen!

Also bei mir liegt das Applet (auf Festplatte) unter :  D:\project\portal\WEB-INF\src\com\bmw\online\portal\service\Zeichnen.class

und HTML unter:
D:\project\portal\callapplet.html


Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## mdoemli (22. Jun 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

vielleicht hilft das ja:

Opera Version:
Version	7.54u2 	
Build	3929 	
Platform	Win32 	
System	Windows NT 5.2 	

Java	Sun Java Runtime Environment version 1.5 	
VoiceXML Plugin	not available

Java Version:
java version "1.5.0_02"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_02-b09)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_02-b09, mixed mode)


----------



## mdoemli (22. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich bekomms wirklich nicht hin. Hab mir jetzt den Opera 8.0 runtergeladen und installiert, da ich gelesen habe das es mit dem Opera 7.54 Probleme gibt, funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht.

Weiß denn keiner woran das liegen kann?


----------



## mdoemli (22. Jun 2005)

Hallo ich nochmal,

kann mir keiner sagen wie ich ein Applet unter Tomcat richtig einbinde?
Hab was gelesen dass das Applet nicht in den WEB-INF Ordner darf usw. :bahnhof: 

Wenn ich es lokal starte funktioniert es!!!! Was muss man unter Tomcat anders machen?

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jun 2005)

ja es darf nicht in WEB-INF, weil keine Dateien aus diesem Ordner an Clients ausgeliefert werden!

leg es in D:\project\portal\

(d.h. NEBEN den WEB-INF Ordner)


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jun 2005)

Und dann entferne das codebase-Attribut deines Applet-Tags im HTML-File.


----------



## mdoemli (22. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe Bleiglanz und L-ectron-X.
Jetzt hab ich aber noch eine Frage. Wenn ich das Applet außerhalb von WEB-INF anlege, kann ich es ja nicht mehr weiterentwickeln, da ja der Classpath nicht außerhalb gesetzt ist.
Meine Idee war das Applet ganz normal unter WEB-INF zu basteln und dann über Export als *.jar File auszulagern.
Wenn das so funktioniert, wie Muss ich dann das Applet aufrufen wenn das Applet HelloWorld heißt und das jar File JARHELLOWORLD.jar

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jun 2005)

was heisst "über Export"??

WEB-INF hat mit Applets nichts zu tun, Applets werden sogar fast immer ausserhalb vom WEB-INF Ordner liegen


----------



## mdoemli (22. Jun 2005)

Ja Ok,

aber wenn ich eine Java Klasse außerhalb von WEB-INF liegen habe kann ich nicht mehr mit ihr arbeiten bzw. erweiterung, da der Classpath (Eclipse) nur so gesetzt ist. 

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jun 2005)

dann solltest du lernen mit Eclipse umzugehen


----------



## mdoemli (22. Jun 2005)

Danke für die Antwort,
ein einfaches = Du musst nen neuen Source Ordner anlegen hätt auch gereicht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jun 2005)

ich weiss doch nicht, wie du dein Projekt eingerichtet hast?!

der src-ordner ist doch egal, es geht darum, wohin die binaries gespeichert werden??

oder arbeitest du mit Servlets usw. UND Applets, dann brauchst du tatsächlich zwei src-Ordner


----------



## mdoemli (23. Jun 2005)

Guten Morgen,

ja arbeite mit Servlets und Applets  bzw. will jetzt ein Applet mit einbinden.
Nochmal danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------

